# Table saw sliding carriage 3d printed end caps



## MickCheese (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year

For Christmas, knowing how much i love 'toys', my wife bought me a 3d printer.

My Kity table saw has a sliding carriage that has very sharp ends that I have caught myself on several times and it's painful. So I decided to print some end caps. I used SketchUp to design them and my new 3d printer to produce two, one for each end.












Rather proud of myself.

Mick


----------



## marcros (1 Jan 2018)

nice job. was it straightforward to set up and use?


----------



## MickCheese (2 Jan 2018)

Easier than I thought it would be. Had to be quite accurate measuring with callipers to get the size right.

SketchUp is clearly very accurate as the part fitted into the extrusion with just a little sanding.

Mick


----------



## Sideways (2 Jan 2018)

Excellent job Mick. I have the same saw and regularly dent myself on the same alloy extrusion. Sadly didn't get a 3D printer for xmas :-(
Now you've proven the design, you should make yourself some more in hazard red and warning yellow !


----------



## Lons (2 Jan 2018)

Looks great, I'm waiting for the printer prices to hit rock bottom :wink:


----------



## MickCheese (4 Jan 2018)

Printer was £299 at Aldi I think. 

I’m happy to make a few and send them out free of charge. 

But just in case I get deluged. Will do the first three people who send me a message. 

Mick


----------



## bourbon (5 Jan 2018)

I don't need any but I must say your offer is very generous


----------



## Sideways (17 Jan 2018)

A big shout out for Mick who kindly did exactly as he offered and mailed me a couple of really smart end pieces for my Kity saw. Very good of you Mick and admirable work after just a few days with a new piece of kit. You can meet some really nice folk on the 'net.


----------



## MickCheese (20 Jan 2018)

You're welcome. I'm pleased they fitted. I did have to 'tap' mine home for a snug fit but I don't rip my jeans every time I walk past now. 

Mick


----------

